# help me!!!!!!!!!



## blueratlove (Aug 10, 2008)

oh why wont you help me i dont know what to do


----------



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

help you with what?? :?


----------



## blueratlove (Aug 10, 2008)

BUBBLES 



*CRYS*


----------



## blueratlove (Aug 10, 2008)

MariHxc said:


> help you with what?? :?


omg
BUBBLES IS ATTACKING. BLUBBLES IS MY NU RAT.


----------



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

okay first, please stop with the million posts. 
just explain what's going on in one.


----------



## blueratlove (Aug 10, 2008)

MariHxc said:


> okay first, please stop with the million posts.
> just explain what's going on in one.


oh i got a nU rat called bubbles and it attacks my other rats bubbles is brown and has a cream/wqhite belly , HELP ME I DINT KNOW WOT TO DO 

DO YOU KEEP RATS?


----------



## cute-rat (Jun 25, 2008)

Its really important you try and describe the problem to us if you want help, have you got a salt lick this will stop some agressive issues?


----------



## blueratlove (Aug 10, 2008)

MariHxc said:


> okay first, please stop with the million posts.
> just explain what's going on in one.


SORRRWY


----------



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

i have 31 rats at the moment, so yes

when did you get the new rat? did you do introductions or did you just throw them together?


----------



## blueratlove (Aug 10, 2008)

MariHxc said:


> i have 31 rats at the moment, so yes
> 
> when did you get the new rat? did you do introductions or did you just throw them together?


UM I GOT BUBBLES A DAY OR TWO AGO I HELD BUBBLES BEFORE I PUT HIM IN WITH my other rats ( i have 3) omg omg you have 31???? 8O 8O 8O 8O 8O 

wot shuld i of dun???


----------



## blueratlove (Aug 10, 2008)

omg plewssse help me 

i dunt wont to have anuda rat die 

*cry*


----------



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

blueratlove said:


> MariHxc said:
> 
> 
> > i have 31 rats at the moment, so yes
> ...


seperate them and do introductions correctly. there's a sticky about it here http://www.ratforum.com/Forums/viewtopic/t=3991.html

is he drawing blood from the other rats?


----------



## foofur (Jun 1, 2008)

I also noticed one of your rats names is Joan...so they are females?....and bubbles is a male?..... You do know you have to house males and females seperately right?????


----------



## blueratlove (Aug 10, 2008)

MariHxc said:


> blueratlove said:
> 
> 
> > MariHxc said:
> ...


i dont understand... wot?


----------



## blueratlove (Aug 10, 2008)

foofur said:


> I also noticed one of your rats names is Joan...so they are females?....and bubbles is a male?..... You do know you have to house males and females seperately right?????


oh noohnohono my other rats are ALL femails the man at the shop siad the male wont mate with them if i put some salt in there water.. i dident know if i shud beleave him or not :? :? :? :? :? :? :? :? :?: :?: :?: :?:


----------



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

blueratlove said:


> i dont understand... wot?


sorry... but what don't you understand?
you can't just put strange rats together and expect them to be best friends. they DO NOT work like that. you need to take the time to introduce them correctly or you may have injured rats on your hands (as you see) read everything in that link i gave you. it's helped a lot of us with introducing new rats to our mischiefs.


ETA; remove that male RIGHT NOW. that man at the store was full of it. you'll have babies, and lots of them!!


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Why are you guys answering this persons posts.... really....


----------



## blueratlove (Aug 10, 2008)

MariHxc said:


> blueratlove said:
> 
> 
> > i dont understand... wot?
> ...


sorrwy i \find you hard to understand DONT YELL AT ME


----------



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

you just answered your own question. remove him and don't put him back with the girls. plain and simple.

and stop with the bumping. or everyone will just eventually ignore your posts. you'll most likely be viewed as a troll like i'm sure you already have been.


----------



## blueratlove (Aug 10, 2008)

MariHxc said:


> you just answered your own question. remove him and don't put him back with the girls. plain and simple.
> 
> and stop with the bumping. or everyone will just eventually ignore your posts. you'll most likely be viewed as a troll like i'm sure you already have been.


omg wot is like a troll :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: 

i have to go to work and i cannot bump i will not get the answers i nead


----------



## blueratlove (Aug 10, 2008)

i sud remove bubbles from the others/ WILL THIS WORK??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

blueratlove, STOP bumping posts every MINUTE and I highly suggest you familarise yourself with this forum. Meet My Rat is nowhere to put as behaviour related question. This has become a trend with you it seems. I have moved this post for now and edited what I can.

If you explain EVERYTHING about your situation in your first post, you are much more likely to get help and advise.

On topic - salt is not advisable to give rats. Salt lick, salt in water .. completely un-needed and possibly harmful to their health.

And *DO NOT* put a male rat with a bunch of females. The pet shop assistant obviously knows nothing about rats. Your male will mate with your females, no doubt about it .. all of them .. and you will have a lot of babies in your hands.


----------



## chevalrose (Aug 13, 2008)

This thread hurts my head. 

Please remove your male. Please also do some research on your pets, if you already had rats...you should have known these things beforehand.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

If you are a student and old enough to get a tatt, then you should be old enough to research your pets...remove that boy now!!

I am praying for your rats sake that the girls weren't receptive and were kicking Bubbles away.

Is Bubbles a baby boy or an adult rat?


----------



## Hallie-Mae (Jul 31, 2008)

Okay, let me try and make this easy for you, blueratlove.

1. CALM DOWN. *Stop making new boards*. 
People are replying to the other ones you made. 
We ARE trying to help, you are just ignoring us. 

2. *DO NOT PUT A BOY RAT WITH GIRL RATS*. 
SERIOUSLY, please do not do that. EVER. 
I'm sorry to shout, but it's for your own good.
You will end up with LOTS OF BABY RATS and that is NOT what you want, believe me. 
They are VERY expencive, LOTS of hardwork, and pregnancy can even kill the mother rat. 
TAKE THE BOY RAT OUT. 
Putting salt in their water will NOT stop them from having babies. 
That is just stupid 

3. Don't put salt in their water, it's very bad for them.


----------



## blueratlove (Aug 10, 2008)

chevalrose said:


> This thread hurts my head.
> 
> Please remove your male. Please also do some research on your pets, if you already had rats...you should have known these things beforehand.


i have bubbles in the bathroom at the monemt . my mate had rats but then they ran away  I JUST DONT WANT BUBBLES TO RUM AWAY LIKE HIS RATS DID :lol: :lol: i waot to be better keeper then him i fink he has got goldfish now ina tank in his bredroom, there is 3 or 4 of them and a blavck one.


----------



## blueratlove (Aug 10, 2008)

lilspaz68 said:


> If you are a student and old enough to get a tatt, then you should be old enough to research your pets...remove that boy now!!
> 
> I am praying for your rats sake that the girls weren't receptive and were kicking Bubbles away.
> 
> Is Bubbles a baby boy or an adult rat?


i have 4 ratts i did resrerch the pet shop i got them for sells them as FOOD 8O 8O 8O 8O 8O 8O 8O I WILL NEVER LET THINGS EAT MY BABYS.. EVEN BLUBBLES HE WAS MY NICESET LOKING RAT EVEN BETTER THAN BLUERATT. bubbles is about 20cm the guy said it would grow to 40cm so bubbles is just a baby like my other slsd


----------



## blueratlove (Aug 10, 2008)

Hallie-Mae said:


> Okay, let me try and make this easy for you, blueratlove.
> 
> 1. CALM DOWN. *Stop making new boards*.
> People are replying to the other ones you made.
> ...


i dunt understand wot?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????/ the man said salt is ok for them . I DONT KNOW WOT TO DO :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!:


----------



## zoe9 (Oct 3, 2007)

hey blueratlove

If you're trying to pass yourself off as a little kid (or perhaps someone with a serious brain injury, I can't work out which) then you might want to try and keep things a bit consistent and avoid making comments about having to go work.

Just a helpful tip.

Cheers,

Zoe

And yes, to save you bothering to reply, I know, you 'dunt understand' .


----------



## blueratlove (Aug 10, 2008)

zoe9 said:


> hey blueratlove
> 
> If youâ€™re trying to pass yourself off as a little kid or perhaps someone with a serious brain injury (I canâ€™t work out which) then you might want to try and keep things a bit consistent and avoid making comments about having to go work.
> 
> ...


i wam nto a little kid JUST BECUASE I CANNOT SPELL RIGH DONT MEAN I CANNOT HAVE A JOB I GO TO WORK AT 4PMN AND ITS ONLY 12,30 HERE SO THAT IS THAT i am 17 i am not a kid, i had one of my brothers setup my account so i cud clhat here but i am not geting any help i sud syat my won rat form


----------



## blueratlove (Aug 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

You are getting plenty of help.

1. Do not keep a male with females. Get the boy a cage of his own or find him a new home.

2. Do not put salt in their water. It will probably kill them.

3. Do not constantly bump threads (you have been warned more than once.) and put in tons of emoticons... read what is written and then act on it.


----------



## bubbles (Aug 11, 2008)

> .......You will end up with LOTS OF BABY RATS and that is NOT what you want, believe me. They are VERY expencive, LOTS of hardwork, and pregnancy can even kill the mother rat........


I haven't read all this thread yet so I hope I am not repeating anything..
But if he already has girls and bought a male maybe thats what he wants. 

Salt water is yucky. They woN't drink it And then they'll dehydrate. You're better to give them fresh water and put a salt rock in there or give them some salty biKkiES - they LOVE salada bikkies.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

bubbles said:


> > .......You will end up with LOTS OF BABY RATS and that is NOT what you want, believe me. They are VERY expencive, LOTS of hardwork, and pregnancy can even kill the mother rat........
> 
> 
> Salt water is yucky. They won't drink it and then they'll dehydrate. You're better to give them fresh water and put a salt rock in there or give them some salty bikkies - they LOVE salada bikkies.


Rats shouldn't require extra salt.


----------



## blueratlove (Aug 10, 2008)

aum do i have salt or not i dpont wont to kell them 

i am still learning


i try not to be upsets


----------



## blueratlove (Aug 10, 2008)

bubbles said:


> > .......You will end up with LOTS OF BABY RATS and that is NOT what you want, believe me. They are VERY expencive, LOTS of hardwork, and pregnancy can even kill the mother rat........
> 
> 
> I haven't read all this thread yet so I hope I am not repeating anything..
> ...


HEY YOU ARE Clled bubbles as wellll!


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

NO salt.


----------



## SweetLittleDelilah (May 13, 2008)

No offense meant.
But, what really bothers me..
is that you are asking the same thing repeatedly, when about five different people have answered your questions!
><;


----------



## bubbles (Aug 11, 2008)

Hey, you stole my name.

This is a weird thread. Bluerat you sound very panicked. Why can't you just put the new one somewhere else.

But then, what has happened? Your signature says RIP Bubbles. Did you lose him?


----------



## Hallie-Mae (Jul 31, 2008)

Okay, let me make it even simpler.

NO SALT. EVER.


What happened to Bubbles ? Did he die ?


----------

